# How many different paint schemes did Rock Island have?



## punchy71 (Dec 1, 2014)

Greetings,
Are there any Rock Island fans out there? I did a little informal survey of all the different paint schemes that Rock Island used over the years and it doesn't appear that they had a standard paint scheme at all. I counted a whopping 17 different paint schemes by searching diesel pictures on the internet and came up with a grand total of a whopping 12 different colors used on their diesels alone over the years! I got tired of searching through all the colored photographs looking at all the different paint schemes they used and I felt like I could have kept searching and finding all-new paint schemes and all-new colors used. Are there any Rock Island fans that know for certain on this issue? It would be kind of nice to know a little bit more about this subject. I do know that Rock Island used a very ecclectic and broad array of different diesel locomotive models (much more so than most other railroads apparently) which probably accounts for such a wide range of paint schemes and color choices.
Thank you


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I have no clue as to the answer to your question.

But considering what you have found it may be another
reason that old railroad failed.  Even that old song,
The Rock Island Line, is a very good line. didn't save it.

I was in Rock Island back in the 70s. I was shocked at
the condition of the tracks on their main line through
the City. It was sectional rail, (not welded), that was
bowed and kinked at almost every joint. There had to
have been a very low speed limit through there.

Don


----------



## darthawk (Dec 31, 2015)

The colors I have seen were Blue with a white nose. Red with a yellow nose and Like a rust color with a yellow nose


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Actually, I think you were on the right track before. Most answers you get here are just going to be people spitballing. You might get the right answer, or you might get a lot of opinions.

Most railroads have a historical society, which is composed of lots of very knowledgeable folks, and they usually have, or have access to, lots of resources. Googling "Rock Island Railroad Historical Society" turned up these guys: Rock Island Technical Society (www.rits.org). You might start there.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Yes its true, neither Johnny Cash or Lonnie Donegan (who had a hit both sides of the Atlantic) could save it, but what a great song!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wI4nRD-DRpk


----------



## dsertdog56 (Oct 26, 2014)

Ahhh The Rock...(loads spitball into soda straw). A great line to model. 

Checking with the historical society or their FB page will yield even more confusion as paint jobs tended to overlap right up to the "bankrupt blue" era at the end.

Do you have particular era that your looking to model? The earlier (steam to diesel) tends to be the most colorful (looks for a spitball target) than the later years. The decision is easier if your an Alco-holic! In later years some of these interesting color schemes may have been the result of patchwork repairs.

Thanks to my Dad, I have most every era of the RI covered (pun intended) and love it. Not a fan of Bankrupt Blue though. And whoever got hit with the spitball I'm sorry.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

dsertdog56 said:


> Ahhh The Rock...(loads spitball into soda straw). A great line to model.
> 
> Checking with the historical society or their FB page will yield even more confusion as paint jobs tended to overlap right up to the "bankrupt blue" era at the end.
> 
> ...


Paint schemes almost always overlap. Very few railroads could afford to repaint all their motive power every time they changed paint schemes, both from the pure cost of painting and taking a loco out of revenue service to do it.

Whether the OP is just curious as to the number of different schemes, or is trying to identify specific ones for a given era, there is no substitute for original research. 

However, you're only "spitballing" if you are guessing without a lot of background knowledge.


----------

